# The CUTEST pic!!!!



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, I've seen those before, they are cute
Amazing how tiny those fawns are.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats so cool... I can't believe how gentle a horse can be at times! Those fawns are tiny!











I figured the horses woulda stomped the chicks or ran away...they just nuzzled them and went on grazing! It was so cool! 8)


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Dumas...I love that picture!! Too cute!

Anybody else have a cute pic?!?!?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww those are soo cute!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

*Flint and rabbit*

Yep i got one, flint and a rabbit!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

aww too cute


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Popster- It took me a minute to figure out the angle of the picture. I actually thought your horses head was a jacket you were holding...funny! Then, I got out of my airheadedness and saw Flint!!

This is an adorable picture! What a cool angle!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Is that a wild fawn in the shot? 

Aww, you got such sweet horsies guys!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Thats so cool... I can't believe how gentle a horse can be at times! Those fawns are tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is is just me or are those chicks unusual colours? :? :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, great shots. My horses, well one filly in particular always tries to stomp on my chickens and cats.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

mell said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> > Thats so cool... I can't believe how gentle a horse can be at times! Those fawns are tiny!
> ...



Its just you... What have you been taking???? :shock: 



OK.. I'll confess! They were "easter" chicks we had bought for the kids. They had been dyed as eggs so they came out red, yellow, green and blue.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

****!!!! Our local tractor supply did the same the to their chicks! Too cute!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> mell said:
> 
> 
> > Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> ...


oh ok, i see! lol you had me worried for a minute!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

so wait if you dye and egg the chick comes out that color??? I think i am having a blonde moment but I am not sure ha ha ha


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Oh MY!! Thats an amazing luck to catch that!! wow!! SOO tiny! Thanks For Sharing!!!


----------

